# what are you eating?!



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

So Caleb was sitting in the office with DH and I a few minutes ago and were winding things down and getting ready for bed. Caleb is playing with his toys and just generally being a good puppy when I look down and see him chewing on something small and white. I immediately think that he must have found a tissue somewhere. So I go to retrieve it from his mouth and I find not a tissue, but this!










Yup... those are eyeballs. And to think that just a couple hours ago I was bragging to my friend how gently he plays with his toys. 

Here's the rest of the carnage:










I think I'll be able to salvage it, though it will probably be blind from here on out.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*You think that's carnage?*

that's a walk in the park at my house


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

well... for Caleb that's carnage. We've been really blessed with him so far. That's why it took me so much by surprise. When I pulled the eyeballs out of his mouth, it was so unexpected that I couldn't stop laughing. :


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Since losing Holly, Quinn has mangled the following

The Duck - no legs, they had to be amputated and the throat stitched up

The Frog - no legs, chewed completely off

The Banana - no more floppy bits - chewed off

The Parrot - No beak left , completely mangled and finally the pig has lost an ear.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought it had snowed in my living room this week, between the four dogs they managed to shred and destuff four toys and leave white fluff covering every inch of the floor.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger (who I always say is perfect) destroys the stuffed toys, too! just like your kids - - eyeballs off, stuffing out, remove squicky thing. Books, too -- have to remember to put paperback in safe place or I'll never be able to finish it. 

He's so quiet about it


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

The picture of the eyeballs just sitting there is funny  Poor little zebra!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That cracks me up. Caleb is a very neat chewer. I have a weekly surgery session here with our pups toys and it is always Bama that chewed them up. I wish Bama was a neater chewer.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sadie needs a 12-step program*

.....or a membership to _Eyeball Removers Anonymous_










I could never think of how to post this pic....thanks for the lead-in, lol.

And yes, I have more, a Mason jar nearly full


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

That is funny, when we had Baylee, we got her one stuffed toy. We came back 5 minutes later and I told my wife. Call the police, somebody just murdered big bird in here.

I couldn't believe how much stuff was strewn all over the place...at least she didn't eat the squeaker.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

moverking said:


> .....or a membership to _Eyeball Removers Anonymous_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay...that is a creepy looking picture.

Wiggs just scalps his toys and lobotomizes them by extracting the stuffing through the head. He also likes to bite off noses, tails, and legs.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

moverking said:


> .....or a membership to _Eyeball Removers Anonymous_
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=9031
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

That is too funny!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought the first eyeballs were funny!, Moverking, unbelievable!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

tintallie said:


> okay...that is a creepy looking picture.
> 
> Wiggs just scalps his toys and lobotomizes them by extracting the stuffing through the head. He also likes to bite off noses, tails, and legs.


You should see the Mason Jar....Sade is 5, soon I'll need a 2nd one

Note the Turkey foot at the top of the pic.....Sadie has the Lobotomy incision down pat like Wiggs....but only if there's no eyes.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

moverking said:


> .....or a membership to _Eyeball Removers Anonymous_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! Thanks for a wonderful laugh this morning!!!!:lol:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,too funny.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

moverking said:


> .....or a membership to _Eyeball Removers Anonymous_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Katie used to do the same thing... We had a row of her toys sitting up and it looked like something out of a cheap horror movie. All these toys lined up with no eyes... :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I wish Bama was a neater chewer.


Bama, you and Molly Sue!:wavey: No stuffed toy last more than a day in our house! Bama do you like spreading the stuffing everywhere? Molly Sue *has* to get it everywhere - the more I have to hunt and walk and gather the more Molly loves it! 

Molly has an outside bed that stays on the porch for afternoon lounging in the sun. I should say had. A small tear was enough for her to realize there's stuffing that must be rescued and strewn all over the yard! The bed is flattened...

:doh:

(also, she's not an "eye-ball" dog...Molly Sue goes after the tags and seams immediately! If there's any tiny sliver of tag left (I do cut them off before handing them over for distruction) she's after it!)


----------

